# Java-APIs in Java ServerPages, Java Server Faces ?



## Webdevil (26. Okt 2004)

Hi,

laut meinem Lehrbuch kann man sämtliche Java-APIs über Page-Direktiven in JSPs einbinden und dort nach Belieben
zur Anwendung bringen, z.B. <jsp:directive.page include="javax.swing.*" />

Mein Vorhaben ist es einen Thin-Client mit komplexer grafischer Oberfläche zu programmieren, der zu Buchhaltungszwecken eingesetzt wird.

Leider ist es mir bis jetzt nicht möglich gewesen, die Swing Elemente zu benutzen. Wie ich in einem anderen Forum erfuhr, soll dies auch nicht gehen. Man hat mir einen Tipp gegeben, den kommerziellen Server http://www.oisoft.com/index.pl/casabac  zu verwenden. Auf diese "Notlösung" möchte ich aber nicht ausweichen. Ich möchte meine eigenen grafischen Oberflächen mit den Java APIs einbinden.

Letztens ist mir die Technik Java Server Faces genannt worden. Kann mir irgendwer mehr dazu sagen oder andere Tipps geben, um mein Vorhaben in die Tat umzusetzen. 

Bei JSF würde mich interessieren, ob es eine Sun Lösung zur Integration von GUIs in JSP ist und natürlich Quellen zu diesem Thema. Alternative Ratschläge sind willkommen.

Danke schon mal im Voraus.


Gruß
Webdevil


----------



## Bleiglanz (26. Okt 2004)

vergiss es

entweder rich-client mit eigener jvm

oder thin (mit irgendeinem webbrowser)

oder thin (mit irgendeinem webbrowser + jvm für applet)


----------



## ak (3. Nov 2004)

Gerade für Anfänger wie dich würde ich den Sun Java Studio Creator empfehlen. Mit diesem Tool kannst du visuell per drag and drop funktionelle Weboberflächen erstellen. Die verwendete Technologie ist JSF(Java Server Faces). Das Tool kostet nur 99 Dollar im Jahr, was unschlagbar günstig ist. Schau es dir einfach mal 30 Tage an und teste.


----------

